# No DHCPOFFERS received...



## alexe100 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

Till yesterday I access Internet through an adsl line and my adsl router was connected to the phone line.
When I turn on my free bsd box it grabed an IP deom dhcp and worked just fine

Today I changed from Internet provider and now I have a router that is connected to the TV line of my home. Now I turn free bsd box and it says No DHCPOFFERS received...
My windows box is grabbibg an IP from it using dhcp just fine.
If I run ifconfig -a i can see xl0 interface active, with a mac address but no ip address. 

How can I resolve this problem?


Thanks a lot

Alex


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2009)

See if *dhclient -d xl0* (as root) and *tcpdump -s 0 -pnli xl0 portrange 67-68* (as root, in another screen) provide any additional information.


----------

